# michigan motor boating



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/n-y-n-j-connecticut-reopen-marinas-amid-calls-kick-n1187136


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't see anything about michigan, other than more proof how lame our governor is compared to others in her position. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe a few hypothermia deaths from people not used to kayaking in cold water will wake her up.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

I haven't heard anyone on the national news agree with the motor boat regulation in Michigan or having the garden centers at stores roped off. There may have been some who agree but I haven't heard it. The best I have seen is one democratic politician remain neutral in other words not enough guts to answer a simple question whether he thought it was a good idea. On the flip side seems like a lot of people on the news that are very critical of the her decision. I hope she reconsiders some of these restrictions soon.


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Some say she might loosen the boating restrictions by the end of the month. Sure would be nice if she is going to loosen them any way that she did it effective the 25th for the opener. I wonder if she is aware of the opener?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

big buck 75 said:


> Some say she might loosen the boating restrictions by the end of the month. Sure would be nice if she is going to loosen them any way that she did it effective the 25th for the opener. I wonder if she is aware of the opener?


I wonder if she is aware at all?

Any bets she is a scofflaw herself?


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Big Skip said:


> Maybe a few hypothermia deaths from people not used to kayaking in cold water will wake her up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


She will count these deaths as covid19 related and keep our boats chained up.


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Unless you live in lansing or detroit she dont care about u.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

DecoySlayer said:


> I wonder if she is aware at all?
> 
> Any bets she is a scofflaw herself?


Fools bet. There are dozens of photos of her violating her six foot law. Her hair and her makeup are no at home jobs either. And she is certainly not an essential worker either.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Fools bet. There are dozens of photos of her violating her six foot law. Her hair and her makeup are no at home jobs either. And she is certainly not an essential worker either.


And i bet I can go back MUCH further than that and find examples of laws she likely broke.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

MPOW said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/n-y-n-j-connecticut-reopen-marinas-amid-calls-kick-n1187136


Hell if NY can do it, they're ground zero!! No reason we can't! .... I say this Saturday, everyone launch where you can, keeping the 6' distancing and gloves/masks in launch areas and parking lots if you can. Imaginezall the inland and great lakes. No way they'll be able to stop it!


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Ralph Smith said:


> Hell if NY can do it, they're ground zero!! No reason we can't! .... I say this Saturday, everyone launch where you can, keeping the 6' distancing and gloves/masks in launch areas and parking lots if you can. Imaginezall the inland and great lakes. No way they'll be able to stop it!


This drives me absolutely nuts. How in the hell are we closed down and not allowed to fish while new york death capitol of the world is allowed to fish!!!


----------



## fishbuster (Jan 2, 2005)

Big Skip said:


> Maybe a few hypothermia deaths from people not used to kayaking in cold water will wake her up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


They would not die of drowning or hypothermia. Cause of death would be Chinese Communist Covid19.


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

Really up in the air about making a run opening morning. Be with my wife, no boat ramp or docks where I go. I have never seen another boat in this river system. Guys usually walk in and fish the bank where accessible. But I’m sure there will be someone who will remind me that I can’t use my motorized 14 flat bottom with a long tail.


----------



## cleaver (Jan 3, 2014)

the country club a block from her house was pretty busy with golfer yesterday.i guess the rules for the rich don't apply.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

big buck 75 said:


> Some say she might loosen the boating restrictions by the end of the month. Sure would be nice if she is going to loosen them any way that she did it effective the 25th for the opener. I wonder if she is aware of the opener?


Do any of us think a rich, suburbanite understands the importance of April/early May for fishing? Maybe the intern that gave her these ideas about motor boats, gardening and seeds will speak up.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ralph Smith said:


> Hell if NY can do it, they're ground zero!! No reason we can't! .... I say this Saturday, everyone launch where you can, keeping the 6' distancing and gloves/masks in launch areas and parking lots if you can. Imaginezall the inland and great lakes. No way they'll be able to stop it!


I agree, will be spreading the word.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

lab1 said:


> I agree, will be spreading the word.


No way they can stop everyone! Enough is enough!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

DecoySlayer said:


> I wonder if she is aware at all?
> 
> Any bets she is a scofflaw herself?


I can think of a name. 4 letters


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll be launching a 14 footer and row out and anchor, just hoping there will be a launch open on the sag, this really sucks


----------

